# MH Parking Whitby ..



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

We had a great week. Lots of local fish and chips and some really good weather. Meg ( Dog ) and SWMBO enjoyed the beach. We also went on the steam train to Pickering.

Anyway while we were there I met one of the Local Council guys supervising the removal of crab pots etc for the start of filming ( Jeremy Clarkson ). I was talking to him about parking and he mentioned how they send a patrol round at 5am to check for anyone sleeping in MH's. They don't always go out on the same day but mostly on a Thursday. They check all the car parks and all the roads on the Cliff top where MH's are banned :scared:

He did confirm that the parking spot we were in was not subject to any TRO's so we stopped for the week. Not a bad deal at £6.50 for 24h. We even managed to find a tap and there is a toilet for waste.


----------



## Compo (Oct 13, 2016)

*whitby*

hi were in whitby is that then???


----------



## Nigel L (Oct 13, 2016)

Stopped in Whitby earlier in the year, but used the P&R for daytime, which I have to say, is fantastic value, and up on the moors, out of the way for evenings.
Would be interested to know where the parking spot was? As seems good value.


----------



## fire stick (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi go 2 whitby a lot. I dont know of any place to park over night for £6.50.So I would like to know where this place is please.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 13, 2016)

I suspect it won't be available for long when the powers that be see it full of motorhomes 24/7 even more so if people  stay for a week.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 13, 2016)

Car parks | SCARBOROUGH.GOV.UK

They all say "No sleeping or overnight camping" but it's good that they give info on which ones are suitable for motorhome parking.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 13, 2016)

QFour said:


> We had a great week. Lots of local fish and chips and some really good weather. Meg ( Dog ) and SWMBO enjoyed the beach. We also went on the steam train to Pickering.
> 
> Anyway while we were there I met one of the Local Council guys supervising the removal of crab pots etc for the start of filming ( Jeremy Clarkson ). I was talking to him about parking and he mentioned how they send a patrol round at 5am to check for anyone sleeping in MH's. They don't always go out on the same day but mostly on a Thursday. They check all the car parks and all the roads on the Cliff top where MH's are banned :scared:
> 
> He did confirm that the parking spot we were in was not subject to any TRO's so we stopped for the week. Not a bad deal at £6.50 for 24h. We even managed to find a tap and there is a toilet for waste.



Hi, can do you know the date when Jeremy clarkson is being filmed "being the usual BAWBAG that he is" in Whitby ? It's just that I've got a nice pair of concrete boots his size lying here doing nothing and I thought it would be nice to present them to him in person and put them to good use with him in them off the Whitby pier, should pull a good crowd too I think, that should help him boost the TV ratings a bit eh ?:cheers:


----------



## The laird (Oct 13, 2016)

jimhunterj4 said:


> hi, can do you know the date when jeremy clarkson is being filmed "being the usual bawbag that he is" in whitby ? It's just that i've got a nice pair of concrete boots his size lying here doing nothing and i thought it would be nice to present them to him in person and put them to good use with him in them off the whitby pier, should pull a good crowd too i think, that should help him boost the tv ratings a bit eh ?:cheers:



pmsl,!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 13, 2016)

parked up for the week , very nice .one certain way of getting a full ban on motorhomes , and there was i believing that the unwritten rules of wilding   were stay a night or two then move on ,so as not to annoy the powers to be or the locals .  and yes there are hundreds of nice places just a few miles out of whitby on the moors no fear of the knock on the door at silly hours and being told ,shift it .


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 14, 2016)

*whoooops !​*


----------



## Calum (Oct 14, 2016)

Missed the chance for those boots!
We were in Whitby yesterday and saw them filming a Clarkson body-double (unfortunate soul!) jumping off the swing bridge.
Allegedly.... £2m paid to Local Authority to 'take over quayside' for the 'Grand Tour'.


----------



## Poodle (Oct 14, 2016)

*Parked there last week*

£6 overnight parking adjacent the harbour side. We checked with the parking attendant and he directed us to a 'front row' waters edge space. All afternoon 2 seals entertained us with the incoming tide and we had a couple of motorhome neighbours so felt very safe and comfortable.


----------



## alcam (Oct 14, 2016)

QFour said:


> We had a great week. Lots of local fish and chips and some really good weather. Meg ( Dog ) and SWMBO enjoyed the beach. We also went on the steam train to Pickering.
> 
> Anyway while we were there I met one of the Local Council guys supervising the removal of crab pots etc for the start of filming ( Jeremy Clarkson ). I was talking to him about parking and he mentioned how they send a patrol round at 5am to check for anyone sleeping in MH's. They don't always go out on the same day but mostly on a Thursday. They check all the car parks and all the roads on the Cliff top where MH's are banned :scared:
> 
> He did confirm that the parking spot we were in was not subject to any TRO's so we stopped for the week. Not a bad deal at £6.50 for 24h. We even managed to find a tap and there is a toilet for waste.



How does this '5am patrol' ascertain whether people are sleeping in their vans ? I go to Whitby a lot and have no problems


----------



## barryd (Oct 14, 2016)

If there are no restrictions on overnight stays or the number of days one can stay and the OP is paying the price of a CL to stay there then I dont see why he couldnt stay a week.  I doubt that is the case in Whitby though surely.  Where is the elusive car park?  I thought Whitby and Scarborough hated motorhomes.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 14, 2016)

barryd said:


> If there are no restrictions on overnight stays or the number of days one can stay and the OP is paying the price of a CL to stay there then I dont see why he couldnt stay a week.  I doubt that is the case in Whitby though surely.  Where is the elusive car park?  I thought Whitby and Scarborough hated motorhomes.


Whitby may be a problem but at Scarborough now on Royal Albert Drive.It's pay and display and no restrictions on overnight parking. 
http://rs168.pbsrc.com/albums/u171/...014_114608-178668344.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip


----------



## QFour (Oct 14, 2016)

mandrake said:


> parked up for the week , very nice .one certain way of getting a full ban on motorhomes , and there was i believing that the unwritten rules of wilding   were stay a night or two then move on ,so as not to annoy the powers to be or the locals .  and yes there are hundreds of nice places just a few miles out of whitby on the moors no fear of the knock on the door at silly hours and being told ,shift it .



We certainly were not breaking any laws and paid for the privilege of parking. We were not in anyones way and there were a couple of others there as well. The local traffic warden even helped us reverse into the parking place. He had no issues at all with us staying. :banana:

Far better to park where you are allowed than next to a sign that says [ NO MOTORHOMES ]

We are always very careful where we stay / park

..


----------



## Nigel L (Oct 14, 2016)

Poodle said:


> £6 overnight parking adjacent the harbour side. We checked with the parking attendant and he directed us to a 'front row' waters edge space. All afternoon 2 seals entertained us with the incoming tide and we had a couple of motorhome neighbours so felt very safe and comfortable.



Is that the car park on the left hand side as you drive up past the C0-0P store?


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 14, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Is that the car park on the left hand side as you drive up past the C0-0P store?



Possibly the private CO-OP one - the others prohibit sleeping and overnighting, and a couple state "Suitable for Motorhomes/ Caravans :	No - Prohibition of waiting of motor caravans between 11pm and 7am" Not sure what "waiting" means...?


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 14, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Is that the car park on the left hand side as you drive up past the C0-0P store?



There are a couple of car parks on the left hand side, the first one has a toilet block in it and the second I thought was for the marina boat owners.


And yes there are people who go around the car parks at daft o'clock on a morning spying on motorhomes. I have stayed (just before it was disallowed) in the last car park, but i'm an early riser, so I was up, curtains open, sat watching the morning news with a cuppa, when a man in a van drove around filming all the vans. but I didn't see him knock on any doors :/


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 16, 2016)

We went up to Whitby yesterday in a friend's car.There was several motorhomes parked in the pay and display car park opposite the co-op.
I asked 2 passing traffic wardens about motorhome parking in the town.The first thing one of them said was that there is no overnight sleeping and if you can't get in a single parking bay then 2 parking tickets would have to be bought.He also said there was a couple of campsites close to the town. 
When I sarcastically asked if Whitby really wanted motorhomes in the town he said they were just following the local council orders.  
The town was packed so I don't think they're much bothered about the extra trade that motorhomes bring.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 16, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> The town was packed so I don't think they're much bothered about the extra trade that motorhomes bring.


You beat me to it, my late wife and I visited Whitby all year round and it's always heaving. I've actually visited and seen the traffic queuing up to get out of Whitby half way back to Teesside. They will not give a thought to motorhomes etc.


----------



## alcam (Oct 16, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> You beat me to it, my late wife and I visited Whitby all year round and it's always heaving. I've actually visited and seen the traffic queuing up to get out of Whitby half way back to Teesside. They will not give a thought to motorhomes etc.



Not certain if that is true . Not going to give details but there is a semi-official , pragmatic approach to MH parking in certain car parks in the town . People just need to read between the lines


----------

